# Fast second babies



## Blueskies1 (May 22, 2016)

How many of you had super fast second babies?  I know second babies in particular have a habit of coming quickly and would be curious to know how many of you experienced that!


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

Me! I was in a meeting with my boss talking about maternity leave- maybe having contractions but not enough that she would know- the meeting ends at 10am, I went home and packed a bag, called my OB, went to her office and was 7cm there, and baby was born by 12:30pm. 7lbs. 

My first was fast too but also really premature so it was hard to know exactly what was going on.


----------



## Blueskies1 (May 22, 2016)

Ratchet said:


> Me! I was in a meeting with my boss talking about maternity leave- maybe having contractions but not enough that she would know- the meeting ends at 10am, I went home and packed a bag, called my OB, went to her office and was 7cm there, and baby was born by 12:30pm. 7lbs.
> 
> My first was fast too but also really premature so it was hard to know exactly what was going on.


Oh wow! Your boss must have been floored when you told her you had the baby 2.5 hours later. What a great story!


----------



## bleuelephante (Jul 26, 2012)

My first was a difficult 24 hour labor, but my 2nd was 3 hours and so quick we didn't make it to the hospital in time and she was born at home unassisted. With the 2nd there was no "pushing", it was just labor pains and she was out.


----------



## Melissa VR (May 22, 2017)

That's amazing! I had my first baby in January this year, I was mentally preparing for a long birth, but my midwife didn't even make it in time and hour and 5 minutes of labor and I held my beautiful, healthy boy in my arms! It was amazing! My midwife said the next ones will be even faster


----------



## tyadao (Oct 4, 2017)

We went to the ER at 10am, I was 5cm dilated then... gave birth at 11:30 AM


----------

